# Ipod touch : paramétrage boite mail free



## bapum (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà c'est mon premier post sur ce forum et j'espère y trouver ici les réponses à mes diverses interrogations sur le monde Mac.


Bon voilà mon problème, comme le dis le titre, je souhaite paramétrer ma boite mail free sur un ipod touch. Pour la réception des mails il n'y a pas de problème, ils arrivent bien, par contre je n'arrive pas à envoyer.

J'ai paramétré également une boite hotmail qui elle fonctionne correctement.

Donc comment envoyer des mails à partir d'une adresse free.


Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## fif (18 Septembre 2009)

tu peux pas à moins d'être connecté à un spot wifi freee


----------



## bapum (19 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Ça y est cela fonctionne, j'ai modifié le port et je peux envoyer.


----------

